# Hoeks Ludo W



## 4faults (28 April 2010)

Hi I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this stallion or his progeny, I am about to get a 4 yr old that is by him and do not really know much about him  Thanks for any info however small


----------



## southsidestud (28 April 2010)

try http://www.chaileystud.com/ They used to own him up until last year or so they can tell you all you need to know ;}


----------



## Nichola E Haveron (3 May 2010)

4faults said:



			Hi I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this stallion or his progeny, I am about to get a 4 yr old that is by him and do not really know much about him  Thanks for any info however small
		
Click to expand...

Hi My name is Nichola i am good friends with Hoeks Ludo W new owner Gary and have just bred my first colt foal from him last week...Would looooove to see the pictures of ur 4 yr old as the oldest Ludos in ireland are only 3yr olds i think...my email is nic_n_mic@hotmail.com would love to hear from you and i can even pass on info on the stallion and his current owner...nic


----------



## 4faults (25 May 2010)

Hi have only just seen reply to this thread, will forward some pics on to you


----------



## ClaireJoblin (6 October 2010)

4faults said:



			Hi I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this stallion or his progeny, I am about to get a 4 yr old that is by him and do not really know much about him  Thanks for any info however small
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I have a 3 year old filly by him - she is FANTASTIC, so easy to do, beautiful 16'3 iron grey. She has just had a foal herself, but I cannot wait to ride her. One in a million, would certainly recommend. If you send me an email clairejoblin@hotmail.com I will send some pics!

Regards

Claire


----------



## magic104 (8 October 2010)

There are some photos & breeding info http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?d=Hoeks+Ludo+W&x=16&y=15


----------



## 4faults (17 October 2010)

Thank you for replys. I did buy the 4 yo. He is lovely, sweet tempered and athletic. Claire, how is your mare? Do you have pics?

This is my boy


----------

